# Stimulation?



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

What are your meeces favorite toys? Ours love cardboard tubes, little cotton pad things we got from the pet store, chew toys... Need some new ideas to keep them on their toes!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Mice like to climb and spin and hide...ropes, ladders, wheels or saucers, and Popsicle stick creations made with imagination and a hot glue gun.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

They have a wheel, but the saucers look cool! what are the benifits to them? I want to get some of those ropes to attach to the sides, they are getting a major updated cage soon with different levels and some more hiding spots


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

If the wheels aren't big enough then mice can get "wheel tail" so show breeders like to use flying saucers instead. Wheel tail is when the tail wraps/flips over the back of the mouse. Pet type mice have energy to burn and can appreciate a devise that allows them to do so. Cardboard egg cartons are fun too. My daughter likes to use food boxes to make elaborate mazes...etc.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine have an item with ladders on one side and dowel pegs on the other.Grass tunnels/nests all the young and mum go in them and solid wheels for the Spiny Mice.Kleenex tissue boxes with holes cut in various places they play hide and seek from each other lol. I dont have any toys in the tanks when there breeding, there put in when the pups are running around till I remove the pups.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Great Ideas!!!! We will try the kleenex box idea next!!!


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

I made a hammock out of rope and an old shirt cut into a square. My mice are housed in rubber maid containers, so I just cut holes in the side of the tub and in both ends of the modified shirt to thread rope through and viola! mouse hammock.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

One thing i do is stuff heaps of oaten hay in a toilet roll, i also bunch a heap up together and just put it in the tub, they love it and use it for nesting as well as munching on


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

My boys love their skipping rope and wheels - the girls love their egg box towers and their climbing frame (made from a document holder and mesh.)


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine love their cardboard tubes the most so far I think. My buck Splinter will take the tissue paper I put in the cage and stuff the sides of his tubes with it while he snuggles in the middle. =3 They also really like their wheels and the rope ladders.


----------

